# Best White Sand or Crushed Coral + Texas Holey Rock / Lace



## trentm (May 5, 2004)

I have been trying to figure out what to put in my tank.

White Sand or Coral?

1.) CaribSea Aragamax Select Aragonite (I am confused because it apears to be that this comes in different grain sizes?)
2.) CaribSea Crushed Coral
2.) Nature's Ocean Atlantic Crushed Coral Aquarium Sand with Aragonite

I am thinking I am going need about 80 #'s of it.

Anyone have any good source to purchase from with free shipping?

I purchased the Aqueon aquarium water changer and I am looking fora 24" extension and I was wondering If the gravel claw would work ok with the sand if I chose to go for that?

-------------

Texas Holey Rock / Lace Rock's

1.) Where can I go to get 300-400#'s of Texas Holey rock? I seriously don't want to pay 4 dollars a pound for this stuff. Someone has to have the hookup. I really wish I could find a place in IL that has a bulk ton of it that will sell it for a dollar like they do in Texas and a place I can carefully take the time and work on designing out my tank!

2.) Where can I get lace rock?

Does anyone have ROCK HOOK UP?

......

Plants

Any good places to purchase fake plants at different sizes?

:fish: Thanks!


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

im actually at this stage my self...

if i can find Lace Rock in my area, im going to go w/ PFS ...

if i can find Holey Rock (which i really want) i will go with the CaribSea Aragonite white/black mix for African Cichlids...


----------



## trentm (May 5, 2004)

I got option number 1 for the sand and its all washed and in the tank! Now i just gotta find rock and wait for my stuff to be shipped on wensday!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I put a large piece of Texas Holey Rock in my tank...16 pounds in my 75G. My fish love it but the holes are better suited for fry and juvies. I just had one of my auratus get stuck in a hole actually and that was scary....LOL.. but we got him out and he survived just fine. Hopefully he learned his lesson. I love the look of the holey rock. I got my piece on ebay..just kept bidding until I got one at a price I could afford. Took a while but it happened. You just have to be patient. If you want a larger amount I have heard that contacting a landscaping business in the Texas area where the rocks are abundant is the best way and then you would need to arrange a shipper for the shipment. Good luck and please share pics when you are done.


----------



## trentm (May 5, 2004)

I don't know how to post pictures in this thing there isn't any button to add attachments!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=21085


----------

